# Orijen Freeze Dried



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Guys, been out of the loop for a while...

My babies are on Acana topped with ZiwiPeak beef, but I saw Orijen freeze-dried, and I'm wondering if it's worth a try. The regular Orijen gave Nike and Fila soft poops :3


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi My 2 lb chi is on Acana singles Duck and pear due to her sensitive tummy I mash half a cube of orijen freeze dried treat the bison and the lamb on her dry kibble and she's doing well with ofcourse I alternate the lamb and bison


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the Orijen freeze dried treats and food. I feed Primal or Stella & Chewy but occasionally add Orijen treats etc.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been feeding Primal and Stella and Chewys. I usually order from Chewy. com. Not too long ago, Chewy.com told me they were no longer carrying Stella and Chewys. I was so dispointed, I told them, i'll just have to buy my food from someone else then. 
so, I guess they wanted to keep me as a customer, and when I put my last order in of Primal, they also sent me a free bag of the Orijen Tundra. ( I had been getting Minnie the Venison Stella and Chewys and the Orijen has a lot of Venison in it. ). 
Minnie loved the Orijen Tundra. she has finished the whole small bag. it agreed with her the same as the stella and chewys. I plan to order more


----------

